# [Solved] Installing SELinux

## stunirvana21

I am trying to install SELinux on a fresh install following this guide: www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/selinux/selinux-handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

However, when I get up to 1.b. Configure SELinux, I am having trouble. When I try to emerge checkpolicy and policycoreutils, I get a circular dependency that I don't know how to resolve.

```

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/policycoreutils-2.1.14-r2  USE="pam -audit -dbus -sesandbox" 

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-python/sepolgen-1.1.9-r2  359 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   sec-policy/selinux-base-2.20130424-r2  USE="open_perms peer_perms ubac -doc -unconfined" 880 kB

[ebuild  N     ]    sys-apps/policycoreutils-2.1.14-r2  USE="pam -audit -dbus -sesandbox" 1,663 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 2,902 kB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(dev-python/sepolgen-1.1.9-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (sec-policy/selinux-base-2.20130424-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (sys-apps/policycoreutils-2.1.14-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

   (dev-python/sepolgen-1.1.9-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (runtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

```

Here is the output of emerge --info

```

Portage 2.2.1 (hardened/linux/x86/selinux, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.10.1-hardened-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.1-hardened-r1-i686-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_955_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2072540 total,   1949932 free

KiB Swap:     937980 total,    937980 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 Sep 2013 19:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r2, 3.2.5-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -march=amdfam10"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -march=amdfam10"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox selinux sesandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri gdbm hardened iconv modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl open_perms openmp pam pax_kernel pcre pic readline selinux session ssl tcpd unicode urandom x86 zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel mach64 mga nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

/etc/portage/package.use

```

sys-libs/libselinux static-libs

dev-libs/libpcre static-libs

sec-policy/selinux-base -unconfined

```

Could someone point me in the right direction? Thanks.Last edited by stunirvana21 on Tue Oct 01, 2013 12:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## landdie

Maybe you've fixed it by now but if not read  *Quote:*   

>  Code Listing 5.9: Portage warning about circular dependencies. at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

 

----------

## N8Fear

1st: If there's no open bug on that issue: open it

2nd: In the meantime it should be possible to emerge policycoreutils with the --nodeps ("emerge --nodeps policycoreutils") - you should reemerge it the four packages that form the circle - just to be sure...

Addition: if emerge --nodeps policycoreutils fails, try to emerge each of the other packages with --nodeps. One should work and break the circle (in this case at least).

----------

## stunirvana21

Something must have been out of order in the portage tree. I resynchronized today and it worked. Sorry for the bother...

----------

